# [KiXtart] Batchfile in Kix?



## Eddy von RM (14. April 2004)

Ich brauch Hilfe bei KiXtart. Durch das Manual werde ich nicht wirklich schlau, wie ich mein Batchfile in KiX umsetzen kann. Ich verzweifle langsam noch. Problem ist folgendes:
Ich sollte ein Programm für meinen Arbeitgeber erstellen, welches automatisch die Dokumente (.xls, .doc etc.) in PDF umwandelt. Dieses habe ich mittlerweile mittels eines Batch-Files gemacht. Nun möchte er aber, diese Batch nicht immer starten, sondern soll automatisch zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ausgeführt werden. Mit Hilfe des Taskplaner darf ich das nicht, denn es soll als Dienst später installiert werden.

So, wie mache ich das jetzt? Das wichtige daran ist, das es da eine Zeile gibt, die im DOS ausgeführt werden muss. Ich hoffe, das ihr mir da helfen könnt und ich dieses Problem schnell lösen kann.

BTW: Ich habe bereits ein KiX Skript erstellt, das aber nur immer das Batchfile aufruft.

Der Code meines Batchfiles sieht so aus:

```
@echo off
title=Dokumente zu PDF (Konverter)
CLS
set ppath=C:\Program Files\PDFcamp Pro v2.0\
set ifolder=C:\Documents and Settings\Zintz\Desktop\In
set ofolder=C:\Documents and Settings\Zintz\Desktop\Out
set bfolder=C:\Documents and Settings\Zintz\Desktop\backup
set ftypes=*.doc *.xls

cd %ifolder%
for %%f in (%ftypes%) do "%ppath%BatchPDF.exe" "%%f" "%ofolder%\%%~nf.pdf"
for %%f in (%ftypes%) do echo %%f wurde erfolgreich konventiert. Um %TIME% am %DATE% >> "C:\Documents and Settings\Zintz\Desktop\backup\log.txt"


pkzip -a %DATE:.=%.zip *.*
CLS

move %DATE:.=%.zip "%bfolder%"
echo Die Backup ZIP (%DATE:.=%.zip) wurde erstellt. >> "%bfolder%\log.txt"
for %%f in (%ftypes%) do echo Letzte Datei: %%f wurde konventiert . .
echo Logfiles wurden erstellt . .
echo Backup  wurde erstellt . .
```


----------

